#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Need API 1169 2nd edition and API Spec Q1 and Q2

## omarcrysis

Hi everyone, could someone share those documents with me?

The only ones I have to offer are a couple NACE standards... sorry i can't be more helpful

the two I have a bailable are:

NACE Standard TM0109-2009
and


NACE SP0113-2013

I also Have API 1104 21st edition if anyone's interested. thanks in advance i hope someone can helpSee More: Need API 1169 2nd edition and API Spec Q1 and Q2

----------


## gs153

API RP 1169-2020 link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Spec Q1  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Spec Q2 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## omarcrysis

> API RP 1169-2020 link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> API Spec Q1  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Hi, You accidentally sent API spec Q2 in the Q1 link and in the Q2 link you sent API STD 620. Could you send link for API spec Q1? thank you so much!

here are the links to the NACE standards I have:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gs153

sorry. here is liknk for API Spec Q1.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## omarcrysis

> sorry. here is liknk for API Spec Q1.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Nothing to apologize for, you've done me a huge favor. Please excuse my impatience; I have a deadline near.

I hope I am able to help you back in the future!

----------


## tempestate

Thank you so much

----------

